# Who's Up-There?



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 27, 2014)

As a follow on to the thread “Which Plane Is Over My House”……a Google search turned up this interesting document:

http://www.msmaviation.com/publicdocs/Transat_Summer_2012.pdf

It’s an analysis of Transatlantic Flights in summer 2012 so there will be some modifications required for 2014 (and probably on the plus side) 

The stats are one-way eastbound across the Atlantic so those numbers can probably be doubled to include westbound traffic. It does include flights crossing the Atlantic from South America also but the vast majority are city-pairs across the North Atlantic.

The top city-pair is New York to London with 51,200 seats per week (7,300 per day) on 215 flights.

Next busiest is New York – Paris with 20,200 seats per week (2,800 daily) on 88 flights…..and third place: Montreal – Paris with 19,000 seats (2,700 daily) on 54 flights.

There’s a total of 1,309,000 seats per week eastbound on 4,800 flights or 187,000 seats daily on 695 flights. Most eastbound flights are overnight to Europe so I’m guessing on a summer evening……and taking into account not every flight would be full……there’s roughly 150,000 people “Up There” over the North Atlantic at a given moment…..say at Midnight on an average day. 

Shortest Transatlantic flight is Greenland to Iceland: 457 miles on a Dash-8 Turboprop.

Other short flights: St. John’s Newfoundland to London Heathrow: 2316 miles on an Air Canada A319 and starting this summer: St. John’s to Dublin: 2045 miles on a WestJet B737.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 27, 2014)

JayPea said:


> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> > JayPea said:
> ...


JayPea.......you can see I'm having a busy Sunday morning !!


----------



## railiner (Apr 27, 2014)

Great stuff! Very interesting stats....


----------

